# It's a GIRL!!!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That's right my fellow BOTL...we have two year old twin boys and just found out today that the one we are waiting for our first daughter to be born! There are still complications with this pregnancy but the growth and heartbeat are great...so we are hopeful. The Mrs. is DYING to have a girl! All of that being said, I think that this occassion causes for a bombing of some poor soul...maybe by hitting someone unexpectedly this will bring good karma to my wife and unborn daughter...so tomorrow, there will be an infamous DC# posted...and in true Zilla Killa fashion, this will be PACKED with explosives....hmmmm, now who to destroy :mischief:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very nice. Hope everything goes well for you and the Mrs.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on having a girl Kipp. Show no mercy on whoever you line up in the ZK crosshairs. Blow them to hell!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulation! Now you'll have a full house of boys and girls. 

How will you find time to :smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man, having a little girl is awesome. I'm very happy for you and your wife. Congratulations, mate!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You will be a changed man after having a little "daddy's girl". Trust me - I speak from experience!! Congrats Brother and keep the wife safe and happy!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats brother! The wife and I are expecting our first as well!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's awesome news,Cap'n...so,does this mean you're gonna mend your wicked bombing ways or do you plan on grooming her to join the family business so she can blast all the little girls in her Browinie troop that mess with her with cigars? 

seriously, all my hopes that the pregnancy goes without incident.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! Your two boys will be able to scare off any ne'r do well suitors later in life, too. Double trouble.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

CONGRATS KIPP,

Enjoy, and tell those boys to watch out, if she's anything like my little they are in for a load of trouble LOL LOL


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Congrats bro. Having a little girl is great! Mine just turned 4 months today and I'm wondering where the time has gone already!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Casey Jones said:


> Congrats bro. Having a little girl is great! Mine just turned 4 months today and I'm wondering where the time has gone already!


Don't I know it...my boys are 2 years and 5 months (roughly) and it seems like just yesterday that we brought them home. Time FLYS once you have kids, man.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

congratz man!!!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great news brother, girls are a lot easier to deal w/ than boys, that is until they hit the pre-teen years, but at least she'll have two bodyguards for protection, God bless and prayers sent for you and your family for all to go well. I mean it, even if you're a Pats fan....


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

hey good thing we live in NH, maybe ill buy you a shotgun to celebrate

hahahah XD


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

How many years for the Girl Scout Cookie Bombs???


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

You should buy a bundle of ron mexicos to hand out at her birth, gotta celebrate right :smoke:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats Kipp! You will soon see that boys and girls are drastically different.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> You should buy a bundle of ron mexicos to hand out at her birth, gotta celebrate right :smoke:


I have special plans for the Ron Mexicos that I have...special infusion plans. One might actually be good!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I have special plans for the Ron Mexicos that I have...special infusion plans. One might actually be good!


Just one?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

In this life, this day and age, there are very few things that I consider miraculous and priceless. Topping that list are children. Raise them with all the love that you have in your heart dude. 

Congratulations to you and the Mrs. :thumb:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Grats on the baby girl! Good luck to you and the Mrs. And im expecting you to bomb someone good.. None of these little baby bombs.... Pun definitely intended


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Kipp man I'm glad things are going well!! Best wishes for you and your family. Rg for davo Well said brother


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Kipp! Congrats to you and your family. There's nothing like having a daddy's girl around to help you pick out your cigars, and otherwise help you arrange and organize your humidor. My wife hates it, be me and my little girl have a good time discussing the different sticks. Funny -

Here's mine - she's almost 8, and I love her more than life itself:









Keep us posted as they weeks progress, and let the bombs fly!

:ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

beautiful little girl Terry! You must be very proud.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> beautiful little girl Terry! You must be very proud.


Yep, and yet it breaks my heart every time I think of her growing up an leaving us - best to just enjoy the moment. Okay, dads - let's smoke one for our kids this evening, and congrats to Kipp and crew!










To my girl.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Grats on the little girl


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratz man! Get ready for her to wrap you around her finger


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is GREAT Kipp!!!! Congrats on the soon to be baby girl , and Prayers go out to the soon to be blown into pieces Puffer!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Congrats....and condolences....your life is gonna change it ways you cannot imagine....








She was a little over a year old then and already had daddy wrapped around her finger!!









At 3 she still does!! keeps telling me Daddy I am gonna be 14! Oh Hell I am in trouble...well at least I am not alone...welcome to the club bro!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You know...I joke about wanting the boys to be 18 and get the hell out of my house....but it is going to be a sad day indeed. They, even at 2 years young, are my best little buddies and I am going to miss them like crazy. Time goes by way too fast once you have kids. Oh, and get ready to be destroyed sucka's! I might wait until Monday to send...just so they aren't sitting in a random PO somewhere...but DC's will be posted tomorrow and decisions will be made! Oops...did I use a plural there???? :mischief:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You know...I joke about wanting the boys to be 18 and get the hell out of my house....but it is going to be a sad day indeed. They, even at 2 years young, are my best little buddies and I am going to miss them like crazy. Time goes by way too fast once you have kids. Oh, and get ready to be destroyed sucka's! I might wait until Monday to send...just so they aren't sitting in a random PO somewhere...but DC's will be posted tomorrow and decisions will be made! Oops...did I use a plural there???? :mischief:


The plurals worry me. Even if its not aimed at me, i sense the shockwaves coming from all directions may manage to take my mailbox out too :suspicious:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Kipp did I remind you she will wrap you around her finger?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Kipp that is just fantastic news my friend! I have a 15 month old daughter and it's just the most wonderful feeling in the world. I am sure you know the feeling since you already have children, but you will know daddy's little girl will be very precious. I wish you and the wife the best of luck with the pregnancy and please keep us updated throughout the process. Again congratulations Kipp!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats Kipp


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You know...I joke about wanting the boys to be 18 and get the hell out of my house....but it is going to be a sad day indeed. They, even at 2 years young, are my best little buddies and I am going to miss them like crazy. Time goes by way too fast once you have kids. Oh, and get ready to be destroyed sucka's! I might wait until Monday to send...just so they aren't sitting in a random PO somewhere...but DC's will be posted tomorrow and decisions will be made! Oops...did I use a plural there???? :mischief:


dont worry, we keep coming back. (21 and keep showing back up at my parents place randomly even though i have my own place)

mwuhahaha

<-- one of three boys


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great to hear that you're both expecting someone very special in life. This is what make men -- real men--their little girls are very special. 
Congrats Kipp................


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Congrats!

Maybe search for "daughter" and see who has been talking about their daughter recently? They might be a worthwhile target


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

2 DC's will be posted shortly...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to agree with the views of most dads here. You daughter will wrap you around her finger. No matter what they do or how bad it is, it all goes away when the look at you and say they love you. All I could do was smile and laugh when my daughter decided to tell me I was here number 1 guy at the dinner table the other day.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Those look like some formidable hits Kipp! 

Mike that picture made me smile....even if she was actually giving you the finger (which wouldn't surprise me!! LOL!!) how can you stay angry at her??


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't believe it took me this long to see this post!
Congratulations Kipp! Fantastic news!

I've got three boys....always thought it would have been fun to throw a girl in the mix.

Very best wishes and prayers to your family!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

It is all downhill from here. We have 3 girls and they are well...precious...lol. All kidding aside, congratulations!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> You know...I joke about wanting the boys to be 18 and get the hell out of my house....but it is going to be a sad day indeed. They, even at 2 years young, are my best little buddies and I am going to miss them like crazy. Time goes by way too fast once you have kids.


I tell people all the time, I don't even like talking to people with kids older than me. It just makes me realize how fast my two are growing up.

My kids hit a new stage this week - my 3.5 yr old is all of a sudden grown up, and much bigger and older. She's got a confidence that came from I-don't-know-where, but she looks people in the eye and has full-on conversations with them. And Kenji, my 2.5 yr old son has taken her place, and is suddenly communicating, having opinions, and has suddenly become self-aware in funy ways, like he all of a sudden has preferences about what clothes he wants to wear, etc.

There's got to be a way to slow time down, right? Maybe I'll just have more kids...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Saw this today and thought it was fitting:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh that was just priceless. Hilarious as I can totally relate with my 16 month old daughter.

Great post David!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Missed this thread the first time around...

Kipp, congrats bro. I am now a stepdad to a 2 yo boy and 4 yo girl. Thoses kids mean everything to me now. Good luck and I hope the best to you and your family.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats Kipp! Wait 'til you hold her, man... there will never be a man good enough for her, she'll always be your little girl no matter how much she grows up, and you'll cry like a baby when you walk her down the aisle.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I had to bump this as I meant to upload this picture a few weeks ago when I saw this thread. Finally remembered to upload and post here as we were talking about daddy's little girls.

This picture was taking about two weeks ago at a local Dick's Sporting Goods. Being the golfer I am, you can bet this picture is pretty priceless to me. I hoping for a future LPGA player with a full scholarship to Stanford on the golf team...lol.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I missed this thread as well. Congrats!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is awesome man! Yesterday my oldest (by 2 minutes) was playing basketball by himself for the first time...he has a little hoop and would go get the ball and run up to it and try to throw it in (I would have said "shoot it...but at 2 it isn't really a "shot")..when he made a few he would raise his arms triumphantly and yell "YAAAAAAAAY". So proud of the little guy!



Starbuck said:


> I had to bump this as I meant to upload this picture a few weeks ago when I saw this thread. Finally remembered to upload and post here as we were talking about daddy's little girls.
> 
> This picture was taking about two weeks ago at a local Dick's Sporting Goods. Being the golfer I am, you can bet this picture is pretty priceless to me. I hoping for a future LPGA player with a full scholarship to Stanford on the golf team...lol.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I had to bump this as I meant to upload this picture a few weeks ago when I saw this thread. Finally remembered to upload and post here as we were talking about daddy's little girls.
> 
> This picture was taking about two weeks ago at a local Dick's Sporting Goods. Being the golfer I am, you can bet this picture is pretty priceless to me. I hoping for a future LPGA player with a full scholarship to Stanford on the golf team...lol.


Great photo, David. I miss that age - but then, I've missed all the ages as Renee has grown up into a little 2nd grader. Good thing each "new" Renee is even smarter, funnier and more lovely than the one that came before. The novelty of being a dad just never wears off. :tea:


----------

